# 7/8n2 Combine modifications



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am nearly finished with modifying a 4-wheel Carl Malone 7/8n2 combine kit into a double bogey work car. I have yet to do the roof, but am waiting for two Rob Bennett 7/8ths scale figures to arrive before I do. http://www.robbennett.org/ A likeness of the original design is the red one. 
































































The work car will be the last car on my scratch-built 7/8n2 train behind my tram, which can be seen at: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_e7hR1yEQY


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Hazza needs to put a big ol' paper weight on them dollars or they might blow away in the breeze of that breakneck speed he gets up to. 

Also, needs some coinage around... rides in that contraption would have been on the order of a nickel or a dime for in city transport and maybe two bits between small towns, and up to four or six bits for the trip to the big city.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

CT, 
That's his meager pay for overseeing construction of the roof, which he has not done yet even though he's been talked to strongly. He's just letting the $7 sit there while he stews over it. Rides in the work car are free on this railroad.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

When I saw the money, I forgot the named purpose of the car... 

So now I got to thinking you needed a box of dynamite in the cargo section and low and behold... I just zoomed in to read the words on that white box... you'd have to pay me to ride that thing now! 

Nice modeling, anyway. 

I think Hazza needs to change his last name to "Leadfoot".


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08/08/2008 2:01 PM
Hazza needs to put a big ol' paper weight on them dollars or they might blow away in the breeze of that breakneck speed he gets up to. 




Yup, you don't want that foldin' money to get un-stove. 

Nice modelling, really like the trucks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice, just when I begin to convince myself to stop looking at all this 7/8 stuff, you go and post this beauty....must look away, do not follow links...Fn3 is watching you Cale...you'll hurt his feelings...argh! 

again, great work!!!! 

cale


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
You are facing the same dilema I once did. My solution is that I run my Fn3 live steam with manufactured cars 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsxoHl5jqd0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASPKDeaF9-s&feature=related 

AND 
I scratch build and kit build in 7/8n2 (better for my olde eyes) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_e7hR1yEQY 

This way I can have it both ways -- something for you to consider.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm actually considering the same (minus the live steam for now)...I'm really into the "Little Engines" from Thomas and Friends...and 7/8 may be the way to go to feed that addiction w/o disappointing Durango Dan and wasting my nice Climax or American... 

To be totally honest, it's Robs' figures that have really drawn me to the scale!-excuse the pun! 

Great vids btw! Kids and trains....! 

Do you have anything posted about the tram? 
thanks 
cale


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 
If you are seriously considering 7/8ths, you need to join, then lurk around this site: 

http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php 

There is a lot of information about the small 7/8ths critter locomotives, both electric and live steam, as well as a host of information about small industrial rolling stock. Most of the rolling stock available in kit form are small 4-wheelers and there are a couple of sites that have 7/8ths castings that are really nice and easy to work with. 

All I have posted is the link to the tram video, but can send you some pictures and information off line if you contact me with some private mail via this site.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Carl, thanks for the link...I've been there...too often of late..hence the intrigue


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Cale's not the only one. I wish my pocket book was equal to my dreams. Great detail Carl, I'd be hesitant about trucking around a lot of high explosive in my nice model though


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's an amazing bit of modeling, Carl! Do you have anybody living in the birdhouse on the rear deck, yet? 

Llyn


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

The roof is finally on my highly modified Carl Malone combine. 

Two new members of the tram crew arrived today from the UK with their passports, green cards and railroad credentials in order. Gene Poole found his safety guard position on the back deck, while Hal Laluya was quick to find the nearest bench (I might have trouble with him since he seems to have an attitude). A brief meeting was held with old timer Hazza Lightfoot, the tram driver, to discuss the upcoming second attempt at a tram world speed record to be held when the weather cooperates. All activities today were concucted in the shop because of heavy rains here in Virginia.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Incredible detail. Nice stuff indeed.


----------

